# What gloves work for you?



## ToniD (Nov 17, 2010)

I was wondering what gloves people have found that work for them.   The ones I get at the grocery store have been getting all saggy after a several uses and are hard to work in.


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use to be a medic so I have a few boxes of gloves.  I use the thick blue ones.  Don't rememebr the name though.  They don't stretch over your head very well for silly drinking pics.  But that didn't stop my brothers from trying...mental.


----------



## carebear (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't wear gloves.  Eye protection - absolutely, but gloves I pass on.


----------



## pixybratt (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the pink ones from the grocery store and they are so annoying


----------



## dubnica (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the yellow kind for cleaning and stuff...bought at Target.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the blue ones from the grocery store too.  I don't remember the name of them but they are thicker and more durable than the yellow ones.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 17, 2010)

I tend to be alot more clumsy with gloves on.  I work in the kitchen with a sink and if I get something on my hand...I can rinse off quickly.  

I always wear goggles.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the yellow ones for dishwashing but I find them awkward to work in. 

Stacey - Do you mean the nitrile gloves? I never thought about using those type of gloves. What a good idea!


----------



## TessC (Nov 17, 2010)

I wear non-powdered vinyl gloves, I'm too klutzy with the heavy dishwashing gloves on.


----------



## my2scents (Nov 17, 2010)

Nitrile surgical gloves ( those are the blue ones) they are hypoallergenic


----------



## American Valkyrie (Nov 17, 2010)

I get an industrial kind at the Dollar Store.  They eventually wear out, but for $1 I don't mind so much.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 17, 2010)

I use unpowdered, laytex gloves.


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 18, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I tend to be alot more clumsy with gloves on.  I work in the kitchen with a sink and if I get something on my hand...I can rinse off quickly.
> 
> I always wear goggles.



Me too; already very clumsy without them  I just rinse small spills with water and larger ones with vinegar and water afterwards.

And latex makes me itchy


----------



## loveit_latherit (Nov 18, 2010)

When working with lye directly and washin - the yellow dishwashing gloves (yes they are saggy)

When doing my oils and soaping - Vinyl 

Once I was doing my lye with the thin vinyl and got a bead or two from the lip of the cointainer on the glove and a drop of water HOLY COW was it hot! So be careful even with gloves.


----------



## glenolam (Nov 18, 2010)

I use the yellow playtex gloves (or whatever brand is on sale) but only for the lye part & for clean up.  When I'm mixing oils, stick blending and pouring into the molds I take the gloves off.

I wear glasses so that's my eye protection for the most part, but I know it's not the best as stuff can splatter under/over/on the side of the rims.  My husband has some safety glasses that I sometimes steal when I have my contacts in.


----------

